# Milos won't come next year



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Here is an article in italian in which he also talks about his future... i'm going to translate that part very soon.. 
Link


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Milos comment:
(is not the perfect translation, well I do my best but my english has still to improve)...


"In the Nba there are often big trades, it is part of the game.
I think this is a further good chance for me, because the one of Phoenix is a very positive milieu(atmosphere) with a great team.I want anyway thank the management of the Knicks that selected me and in the same time I thank the one of Phoenix that interested in me..

Anyway it's early to talk about that: in my future there is only Fortitudo(Skipper, the italian team in which he plays), even in the next season... Only after these years I'm gonna think about the Nba.. Now I'm concentrated at my best to improve myself and to win here in Bologna"





(this was the part translated.... the other words explained the deal)


"Nella NBA avvengono spesso scambi di grande portata, fa parte del gioco. Credo che per me si tratti di una buona possibilità aggiuntiva, perché quello di Phoenix è un ambiente molto positivo e con un'ottima squadra. Voglio 
comunque ringraziare il management dei Knicks che a suo tempo mi scelse, e allo stesso tempo ringrazio quello dei Suns che si è interessato a me. 

Comunque, è presto per parlarne: nel mio futuro c'è solo la Fortitudo, anche per la prossima stagione, alla NBA penserò soltanto poi. Adesso, sono concentrato al massimo per migliorarmi e vincere qui a Bologna". 


Sorry again about my english...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the link and translation.. I hope he doesn't pull a Sabonis and wait until he's past his prime to come to the NBA.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> Thanks for the link and translation.. I hope he doesn't pull a Sabonis and wait until he's past his prime to come to the NBA.


I don't think so..


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Suns will convince him to come next season, he's 22 or 23 already he needs to come next season or people may get tired of waiting for him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

the knicks already did


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh C'mon.

He probably hasn't even talked to the Suns yet.

What is he going to tell the italian reporters and the fans? That he only waited for a new team to acquire him to bolt for the NBA?

I will tell you this. I think there is a good chance that Vlade Divac joins Zarko and Milos as well.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Colangelos are great negotiators and I'm sure they will make a strong effort to convince Milos that the NBA is his future, and the sooner he gets here, the better it is for him.

As far as Milos' contract situation, Tsakalidis and Darko both had terrible deals and were able to break out of them. His deal w/ AEK was the reason Big Jake fell so far in his draft.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

what is milos supposed to say? "wow this is great, i'm dying to leave these euros and go play in the nba" anything he says that hints at him leaving will piss off those around him.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

The basketball in europe isn't all about business like it is in the USA. People really care about it, some clubs have more than 100 years of history. So its not that easy for a player break his contract and leave the team and its true fans.


----------



## simon & simon (Mar 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> The basketball in europe isn't all about business like it is in the USA. People really care about it, some clubs have more than 100 years of history. So its not that easy for a player break his contract and leave the team and its true fans.


exactly, things are a little different here
he could never have said "ok guys, i don't give a **** about you, i'll be playing in arizona next year, take care" 

i live in the city in which he plays, and as far as i know his future is still a bit obscure; he still has another year of contract with his team and an option for the following year; the buyout if he goes to the nba next season should be about 800000 dollars, but, correct me if i'm wrong, an nba team can't pay more than 350000 dollars so if he wants to come next season he'll have to get the remaining money out of his own pocket


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He was a 2nd round pick so the Suns can offer him a 3 year 3 million dollar deal and 350$k to buyout his current contract.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Cant they offer him any contract cuz of his age.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

This site is VEEERRYY reliable.. Milos has for sure said it... 
The contract with Fortitudo is there... he seems convinced to stay one more year here.. I don't know what is happening this summer... but I think Milos wants to go in the Nba as Manu at a mature age, and as a winner in Europe.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Cabarkapa returns to much-changed team (1-9-04).
http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/0109sunsnb0109.html

_Recruiting influence:

Cabarkapa may play a part in obtaining one of the Suns' new acquisitions, Yugoslavian point guard Milos Vujanic. The friends spoke after the Suns received Vujanic's rights from the Knicks. Vujanic, who is playing in Italy, told European reporters that he wants to play for Phoenix next season._


----------

